# Dog vs. Cat



## Sandyj (Aug 18, 2005)

Dog vs. Cat

EXCERPTS FROM A DOG'S DAILY DIARY: 
8:00 a.m.Oh, boy! Dog food! My favorite! 
9:30 a.m.Oh, boy! A car ride! My favorite! 
9:40 a.m.Oh, boy! A walk! My favorite! 
10:30 a.m.Oh, boy! Getting rubbed and petted! My favorite! 11:30 a.m.Oh, boy! Dog food! My favorite! 
Noon- Oh, boy! The kids! My favorite! 
1:00 p.m.Oh, boy! The yard! My favorite! 
4:00 p.m.Oh, boy! To the park! My favorite! 
5:00 p.m.Oh, boy! Dog food! My favorite! 
5:30 p.m.Oh, boy! Pretty Mums! My favorite! 
6:00 p.m.Oh, boy! Playing ball! My favorite! 
6:30 a.m.Oh, boy! Watching TV with my master! My favorite! 
8:30 p.m Oh, boy! Sleeping in master's bed! My favorite! 
EXCERPTS FROM A CAT'S DAILY DIARY: 

Day 183 of My Captivity: My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while I am forced to eat dry cereal. The only thing that keeps me going is the hope of escape, and the mild satisfaction I get from ruining the occasional piece of furniture. 

Tomorrow I may eat another houseplant. Today my attempt to kill my captors by weaving around their feet while they were walking almost succeeded; must try this at the top of the stairs. In an attempt to disgust and repulse these vile oppressors, I once again induced myself to vomit on their favorite chair, must try this on their bed. 

Decapitated a mouse and brought them the headless body, in an attempt to make them aware of what I am capable of, and to try to strike fear into their hearts. They only cooed and condescended about what a good little cat I was. Hmmm, not working according to plan. 
There was some sort of gathering of their accomplices. I was placed in solitary confinement throughout the event. However, I could hear the noise and smell the food. More importantly, I overheard that my confinement was due to my power of "allergies." Must learn what this is and how to use it to my advantage. I am convinced the other captives are flunkies and maybe snitches. The dog is routinely released and seems more than happy to return. She is obviously a half-wit. The bird, on the other hand, has got to be an informant, and speaks with them regularly. I am certain he reports my every move. Due to his current placement in the metal room, his safety is assured. But I can wait, it is only a matter of time .....


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2005)

...which is exactly why I'm a dog person.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

That explains why my cats lay on the stairs & wait until I start to step over them to get up!


----------



## middie (Aug 18, 2005)

yep that about sums it up at my house with 1 dog and 2 cats !


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 18, 2005)

Andy, I used to just be a dog person, but I have THAT VERY CAT (Shadow) living in my house and I love him anyway! Shelby, the half wit (only she's not), loves him too.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a cat.
I want a puppy.

like the cat above said "it's only a matter of time".
 I just have to wait for hubby die.  I always tell him
I'm stopping at the pet store on the way home from the
funeral.  He refuses to let me have a dog.  He's an old grump! (but, I 
love him anyway)


----------



## htc (Aug 18, 2005)

This had me cracking up.  I have 2 dogs but love cats. Sending you karma for the laughs.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 22, 2005)

I was a dog person until i got my kitten, I love her soooo much I think I may be changing sides lol.


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 24, 2005)

Barbara and I might be able if you twist our arm enough to give anyone a kitten, we have lots of pretty ones.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 24, 2005)

The girls did inform me (as children do) that we needed 2 kittens. Can you post one over?


----------

